# BAD DONKEYS!!!!!!!



## RJRMINIS (Nov 28, 2006)

Those little farts........I go out to feed and there are three of my jenny's standing at the gate to the other pasture(our neighbors) So I open it and the come in to eat where they normally get fed.......I start looking around and Candy and Vanilla are no where to be found. So I go up on the hill on the back pasture yelling for them, here they come on a dead run out in the neighbors cattle pasture! :new_shocked: Little Farts!!!!! Then what do they do, they walk right under the electric fence, no shock nothing,.........So I feed them and go check the charger, and it is blinking like everything is fine.




:

So Jon has to fix it when he gets home, there must be a short in it somewhere........ :no:

I am sure the donkeys love the free range wherever they want to go, but it scared the %&*%$ out of me!!

BAD BAD DONKEYS!!!!!!!!!

But I still love them!haha



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 28, 2006)

SO GLAD THEY ARE O.K.



: ! IT WOULD SCARE ME TO HAVE SOMETHING MISSING, EVEN IF IT WAS JUST FOR A BIT  ! THEY DO SOME PRETTY FUNNY (AFTER THE FACT) THINGS!



NIKKI


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh my!

Farting donkeys? What next? :lol:

Glad you got the little



: 'toot'ers home.

Sandy


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 28, 2006)

lilfoot said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Farting donkeys? What next? :lol:
> 
> ...



Sandy don't your donkeys fart? our small standard jack Trooper toots every time he brays! it's just hilarious, especially since his bray sounds like he is advertising his services... TROOOOOOPER (fart) TROOOOOOPER (fart) TROOOOOOPER (fart) - it's like his own personal exclamation point !!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 28, 2006)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> lilfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my!
> ...



OH My !! :lol: you guys are funny!

Everytime my Jack use to run in a strut...he use to... Put...Put...Put...It is almost as though he planned it :aktion033:

Michele... I am so happy it was a happy/relieved outcome.

We have had to chase our donkeys down the street 2+ times ... after they have escaped :no:  ...what a nightmare.

IT WILL NEVER...happen again



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 28, 2006)

Michele, glad you found the little farts and they came running home, they know where they have it good :bgrin



: Snickers, a hinny, everytime he is feeling his oats and runs around bucking up a storm..with every buck..he gives a toot. BUCK-TOOT-BUCK-TOOT, they sure can be entertaining.



:



: :bgrin Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 28, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]LOL... I have some mini-tooter's too but I can't describe the way they sound as well as you guys have...lol Glad to hear the wanderers made it home safe!



: Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## Devon (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad you got them home. Those little brats. hehe I can just picture them runing Full tilt from the neighbours fields as you stand in shock. they are Sneaky!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 28, 2006)

:lol: Hey my Jack Blizzard is the KING TOOOOTER! haha

I don't think he knows how to bray without tooting!

:aktion033:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 28, 2006)

:lol: Isn't this interesting... I would have never guessed Donkeys were such gass passers :lol:

We have always got a BIG laugh when our guys have passed the wind



:


----------

